# Ex wife is exposing my kids to a pedophile.



## teamlane2018 (7 mo ago)

My ex wife had a secret affair going on for a month before I found out, so when I did she made up a lie, had me thrown in jail, and then divorced me, and literally took EVERYTHING we had built over 14 years. 

When got free I had to move in with my elderly folks. The ex Wife has always assured me both that the kids dont know who the pedophile is, and more importantly that he is actually innocent of the charges he pled guilty to, so I have no need to worry myself. Still, I have been constantly worried for 3 years just KNOWING she, and my children are living next door to the pedophile. 

Last night I found out that her, and my kids have been lying to me these last three years. The registered pedophile has been a fixture in my kids lives since the pigs dragged me away back in 2019. I found voicemail of him telling my daughter goodnight, and of her AND my wife referring to him as "big joey" when they address him. I told my children that I had found out and they got TERRIFIED of getting in trouble, and they WOULDNT tell me anything else. Their mother came and got them and could tell something was up. I really fear that my children have either been molested or, are being groomed for it. 

I cant call the Cops because they always look for a reason to lock ME up. What can I do to protect my children without them ending up at some foster home?


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

Not much you can do without a lawyer and money. Lots of it. Otherwise you just bite your lip. 
how did your ex get you thrown in jail, full custody of your kids, and everything you owned?
Why are you so scared of jail now?


----------



## teamlane2018 (7 mo ago)

Thats bad news man. 
How I ended up in jail was when I found out I was gonna call the other guy and confront him and she stabbed me with a pair of scissors. I restrained her. She called the cops. They put felony charges on me. Im out on bail still to this day because covid set the courts too far back. She got full custody because she filed the divorce while I was locked up and they just gave her EVERYTHING. Both houses, the kids ad ALL possessions. The car. Everything.

Can I call the guys parole officer and show her the voicemails. I dont think hes suppose to be calling minors at night being all overly weird.


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

I see you are in the US. How on Earth did your ex wife get ALL of your marital assets? ALL? That's quite unusual. 

See a lawyer regarding the children being exposed to a registered pedophile.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

teamlane2018 said:


> Thats bad news man.
> How I ended up in jail was when I found out I was gonna call the other guy and confront him and she stabbed me with a pair of scissors. I restrained her. She called the cops. They put felony charges on me. Im out on bail still to this day because covid set the courts too far back. She got full custody because she filed the divorce while I was locked up and they just gave her EVERYTHING. Both houses, the kids ad ALL possessions. The car. Everything.
> 
> Can I call the guys parole officer and show her the voicemails. I dont think hes suppose to be calling minors at night being all overly weird.


This doesn’t seem logical that she stabbed you and you get charged. Something is missing.
You shouldn’t call a parole officer and do anything. Either get an attorney or stay silent. You’re out on bail!!!


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

If you really think that’s happening and you have evidence you should call the police and give them the evidence. Let them follow up on it.


----------



## teamlane2018 (7 mo ago)

Evinrude58 said:


> This doesn’t seem logical that she stabbed you and you get charged. Something is missing.
> You shouldn’t call a parole officer and do anything. Either get an attorney or stay silent. You’re out on bail!!!


When the cops got there she told them she stabbed me because I was attacking her. Like she pleaded "self defense'' to the stab wound in my chest. All she had was a flustered look, but the wonderful protectors took her word. Here in Texas its very anti male pro female believe the lying woman no matter what.


----------



## teamlane2018 (7 mo ago)

TexasMom1216 said:


> If you really think that’s happening and you have evidence you should call the police and give them the evidence. Let them follow up on it.





Livvie said:


> I see you are in the US. How on Earth did your ex wife get ALL of your marital assets? ALL? That's quite unusual.
> 
> See a lawyer regarding the children being exposed to a registered pedophile.


I wasnt even informed of the divorce. I didnt know it was even possible, but I never got papers. The judge that finally gave me a bail is the one that told me. From what I understand since I had no representation at the herring then she got everything she asked for by default.


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

teamlane2018 said:


> I wasnt even informed of the divorce. I didnt know it was even possible, but I never got papers. The judge that finally gave me a bail is the one that told me. From what I understand since I had no representation at the herring then she got everything she asked for by default.


Default judgment can't be entered unless a judge is sure you were actually served with the divorce complaint. If you think proof of service was forged, appeal the divorce judgment.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

teamlane2018 said:


> My ex wife had a secret affair going on for a month before I found out, so when I did she made up a lie, had me thrown in jail, and then divorced me, and literally took EVERYTHING we had built over 14 years.
> 
> When got free I had to move in with my elderly folks. The ex Wife has always assured me both that the kids dont know who the pedophile is, and more importantly that he is actually innocent of the charges he pled guilty to, so I have no need to worry myself. Still, I have been constantly worried for 3 years just KNOWING she, and my children are living next door to the pedophile.
> 
> ...


Stop calling the cops pigs and you'll get a lot more cooperation from them. Especially where a pedophile is concerned, because they will put the welfare of the children over any beef you may have with them. If you kept the voicemail, get them that. If you kept no evidence, then they have no reason to intervene. I would be worried too.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

DownByTheRiver said:


> Stop calling the cops pigs and you'll get a lot more cooperation from them. Especially where a pedophile is concerned, because they will put the welfare of the children over any beef you may have with them. If you kept the voicemail, get them that. If you kept no evidence, then they have no reason to intervene. I would be worried too.


Agreed. As soon as I saw the word 'pigs' written I got mad. I hate that.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

What was this man charged with. Was he convicted?
Has he always lived next door even when you were together?
Do you have any proof that they are in real danger?


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Diana7 said:


> What was this man charged with. Was he convicted?
> Has he always lived next door even when you were together?
> Do you have any proof that they are in real danger?


He referred to him as "registered," so almost any complaint should be looked into, no matter how unreliable the complainant. Here, they have websites you can put in your address and see all the nearby sex offenders in your neighborhood as long as they're registered. It's shocking how many.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

DownByTheRiver said:


> He referred to him as "registered," so almost any complaint should be looked into, no matter how unreliable the complainant. Here, they have websites you can put in your address and see all the nearby sex offenders in your neighborhood as long as they're registered. It's shocking how many.


Then he must tell the police his fears.


----------



## DownButNotOut (Apr 9, 2009)

Livvie said:


> Default judgment can't be entered unless a judge is sure you were actually served with the divorce complaint. If you think proof of service was forged, appeal the divorce judgment.


He's probably out of the window to do that. Pretty sure the appeal has to be filed within 120 days of the signing by the judge.

I can easily see how this happens. She gets him thrown in jail. Files the petition for divorce. Gives it to the sheriff for delivery. When there is no response, she can tell the judge that it was delivered (to the sheriff), and the judge signs off. Chances are good that since he's in jail he won't hear about it until after his deadline to file an appeal. Which is what appears to have happened.


----------



## Dictum Veritas (Oct 22, 2020)

Diana7 said:


> Then he must tell the police his fears.


I can understand that this man, cuffed and torn from his home after being stabbed and the police not believing a word he says, but believing the crap his wife was spouting, then being locked up, has no trust in or love of the police and doubts the system that failed him so grievously.

I can understand the visceral hate of the very system that failed him and belittled him, made a criminal of him when he did nothing wrong. I can understand that he wants nothing more to do with this justice system and is reticent to call upon it for aid, ever again.

Then you guys berating him because he now calls them pigs. Way to further blame the victim "ladies"! Just because he's a man he doesn't have feelings? Men with guns came to the defense of his ***** of a wife and further belittled and emasculated him! Now you berate him because he has ill will towards them?


I don't think you "ladies" have an ounce of sympathy towards men and I have lost a lot of respect for your opinions in that light.

@teamlane2018 , please contact social services or CPS or an equivalent child protection agency with any proof that your wife is exposing your kids to a pedophile.

Good luck with the upcoming court-case. I hope you can gather any evidence you may be able to use to have those cops brought to book for false arrest and the system to pay you for false prosecution. Really I do! Then I hope you get your wife charged with attempted murder.

This thing that the woman is always believed is bull-**** and I hope and pray you can beat the system on this one. Too many good hearted men are abused by this bull.

But do get child services in on this loop ASAP.


----------



## teamlane2018 (7 mo ago)

I appreciate yalls responses.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

TexasMom1216 said:


> If you really think that’s happening and you have evidence you should call the police and give them the evidence. Let them follow up on it.


If you can't trust the local cops, call your sheriff or state police to intervene.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

jlg07 said:


> If you can't trust the local cops, call your sheriff or state police to intervene.


I know bad cops exist, especially in very small towns or really blue areas, but most of the time the police aren’t doing anything personal to anyone. I’m not saying they can’t or don’t occasionally abuse their power, but on the whole, most cops are decent.


----------



## teamlane2018 (7 mo ago)

Diana7 said:


> What was this man charged with. Was he convicted?
> Has he always lived next door even when you were together?
> Do you have any proof that they are in real danger?


He pled guilty in 2014 to "sexual misconduct with a minor involving contact". He did 3 years in TDC and is currently out on parole until 2024. He began to bank at the bank where my ex works in late 2018 where they began their affair. 

No he hasnt always lived next door. After I was dragged off to the torture chamber she moved in with her dad, and started renting out our house which was now HER house. I cant even go within 500 feet of it. 
Her father owns rent houses and the address that the pedophile is listed at is one of my ex father in laws rent houses right down the road from my ex Father in Laws big ol house, where my Ex and the children have been living ever since the divorce.

Ive known this for awhile , but my ex has re-re-re assured me that he never sees the kids, and they dont even know hes still in her life. AND MOST IMPORTANTLY he is innocent of the crime he pled guilty to, so I shouldn't worry anyway. She would always present it like Im not a real Christian or something for "judging" the convicted pedophile that stole her from me.

So, now I found these voicemails to my daughter from this creepy dude telling her he loves her calling her by her nickname and just having a creepy vibe . Then theres text of my ex telling him hes giving her a bad vibe, and hes sends back a long message about how hes not trying to give bad vibes, and a bunch of praise Jesus, Im just following the Lord. The really creepy one is where shes saying "I love you too big Joe" and its like shes being made to tell him. 

But no I dont have any concrete proof of any like sexual contact or whatever


----------



## Dictum Veritas (Oct 22, 2020)

teamlane2018 said:


> He pled guilty in 2014 to "sexual misconduct with a minor involving contact". He did 3 years in TDC and is currently out on parole until 2024. He began to bank at the bank where my ex works in late 2018 where they began their affair.
> 
> No he hasnt always lived next door. After I was dragged off to the torture chamber she moved in with her dad, and started renting out our house which was now HER house. I cant even go within 500 feet of it.
> Her father owns rent houses and the address that the pedophile is listed at is one of my ex father in laws rent houses right down the road from my ex Father in Laws big ol house, where my Ex and the children have been living ever since the divorce.
> ...


He's a registered sex offender, what you have is absolutely enough to get your kids away from him. Make it happen.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

teamlane2018 said:


> He pled guilty in 2014 to "sexual misconduct with a minor involving contact". He did 3 years in TDC and is currently out on parole until 2024. He began to bank at the bank where my ex works in late 2018 where they began their affair.
> 
> No he hasnt always lived next door. After I was dragged off to the torture chamber she moved in with her dad, and started renting out our house which was now HER house. I cant even go within 500 feet of it.
> Her father owns rent houses and the address that the pedophile is listed at is one of my ex father in laws rent houses right down the road from my ex Father in Laws big ol house, where my Ex and the children have been living ever since the divorce.
> ...


Please call it in and let the police check it out. You can report it and they will have no reason to go after you.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

teamlane2018 said:


> He pled guilty in 2014 to "sexual misconduct with a minor involving contact". He did 3 years in TDC and is currently out on parole until 2024. He began to bank at the bank where my ex works in late 2018 where they began their affair.
> 
> No he hasnt always lived next door. After I was dragged off to the torture chamber she moved in with her dad, and started renting out our house which was now HER house. I cant even go within 500 feet of it.
> Her father owns rent houses and the address that the pedophile is listed at is one of my ex father in laws rent houses right down the road from my ex Father in Laws big ol house, where my Ex and the children have been living ever since the divorce.
> ...


In the UK a person who was convicted of child sexual abuse would be put on the sex offenders register for a set number of years. Usually 5, 10 or more. They would for example have to stay away from children, playgrounds, schools etc. I am surprised he hasn't got something like that.
If he never sees the children then why is he messaging them? Does your ex know he messages them? Does he do it regularly? 

Can't quite work out about the house. Are you saying that this guy is living next to her house that she is currently renting out? So they are not actually living next door to him?


----------



## Twodecades (Apr 4, 2021)

teamlane2018 said:


> He pled guilty in 2014 to "sexual misconduct with a minor involving contact". He did 3 years in TDC and is currently out on parole until 2024. He began to bank at the bank where my ex works in late 2018 where they began their affair.
> 
> No he hasnt always lived next door. After I was dragged off to the torture chamber she moved in with her dad, and started renting out our house which was now HER house. I cant even go within 500 feet of it.
> Her father owns rent houses and the address that the pedophile is listed at is one of my ex father in laws rent houses right down the road from my ex Father in Laws big ol house, where my Ex and the children have been living ever since the divorce.
> ...


So is he your XW's affair partner? Either way, the religious facade is disgusting. It is most likely an angle he is using. Both he and your XW sound disturbed. Keep a diary/record of all of these details for evidence, in case the police end up needing it. Try to get a trusted friend involved, so it isn't your word against theirs.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Dictum Veritas said:


> He's a registered sex offender, what you have is absolutely enough to get your kids away from him. Make it happen.


Contact CPS where you live and get them this proof.


----------



## teamlane2018 (7 mo ago)

Diana7 said:


> In the UK a person who was convicted of child sexual abuse would be put on the sex offenders register for a set number of years. Usually 5, 10 or more. They would for example have to stay away from children, playgrounds, schools etc. I am surprised he hasn't got something like that.
> If he never sees the children then why is he messaging them? Does your ex know he messages them? Does he do it regularly?
> 
> Can't quite work out about the house. Are you saying that this guy is living next to her house that she is currently renting out? So they are not actually living next door to him?


Of course Ms. Diana. Im sure here in america hes not suppose to have any contact with minors either. I cant quite find the exact information about that part of his parole. I can type his name into State Of Texas official website and it shows his address his yearly photo, and the title of his charges, but not the details. But Id be surprised if hes allowed to be around kids.

And obviously hes been around them. Im just now having to face the facts that Ive been lied to about everything for years, and like a gullible idiot I been forcing myself to believe it. 

The living situation is this. We became home owners in 2011, and we lived there until early 2019. Thats when she told her lies and got me hauled off. She and the kids then moved in with her father in his big giant house. She then began renting out what USE to be OUR house, but was now 100% hers. The house we had lived in from 2011 until 2019. After about 4 months I think is when the pedophile began living in my ex father in laws rent house which is out in the country about 300 yards down the road from where my kids sleep . The only reason I know that is because he is required to register his address.


----------



## teamlane2018 (7 mo ago)

Twodecades said:


> So is he your XW's affair partner? Either way, the religious facade is disgusting. It is most likely an angle he is using. Both he and your XW sound disturbed. Keep a diary/record of all of these details for evidence, in case the police end up needing it. Try to get a trusted friend involved, so it isn't your word against theirs.


Yes the pedophile is her AP. I never expected it to get this far. And yes the religious façade is the most frustrating part. EVERYTHING is responded to like "praise Jesus I forgive you for being so self righteous and judgmental". It seems that my XW truly believes that her affair and the divorce and her whole new life is all just the will of God in the name of Jesus. One of the text messages I never forgot from in the beginning was the pedophile telling her how amazing she is and how shes too good for me, and Im the "rusty anchor holding her Christianity back".


----------



## Tested_by_stress (Apr 1, 2021)

OP, have you spoken to a lawyer about what was done to you? It sounds like your wife belongs behind bars to me.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

teamlane2018 said:


> Of course Ms. Diana. Im sure here in america hes not suppose to have any contact with minors either. I cant quite find the exact information about that part of his parole. I can type his name into State Of Texas official website and it shows his address his yearly photo, and the title of his charges, but not the details. But Id be surprised if hes allowed to be around kids.
> 
> And obviously hes been around them. Im just now having to face the facts that Ive been lied to about everything for years, and like a gullible idiot I been forcing myself to believe it.
> 
> The living situation is this. We became home owners in 2011, and we lived there until early 2019. Thats when she told her lies and got me hauled off. She and the kids then moved in with her father in his big giant house. She then began renting out what USE to be OUR house, but was now 100% hers. The house we had lived in from 2011 until 2019. After about 4 months I think is when the pedophile began living in my ex father in laws rent house which is out in the country about 300 yards down the road from where my kids sleep . The only reason I know that is because he is required to register his address.


OK so 300 yards from your ex wife's dads house? 
DO you have anything there like social workers or child protection officers? They would be the ones to talk to. If he isnt supposed to be on contact with any children then they need to stop that.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

teamlane2018 said:


> Yes the pedophile is her AP. I never expected it to get this far. And yes the religious façade is the most frustrating part. EVERYTHING is responded to like "praise Jesus I forgive you for being so self righteous and judgmental". It seems that my XW truly believes that her affair and the divorce and her whole new life is all just the will of God in the name of Jesus. One of the text messages I never forgot from in the beginning was the pedophile telling her how amazing she is and how shes too good for me, and Im the "rusty anchor holding her Christianity back".


They are both deluded if they think that God would want her to have divorced you and gone off with him. God is very anti divorce unless its for certain reasons. 
Now I am not saying that child abusers cant become Christians, I mean serial killers can, BUT it doesn't mean he will have lost his sexual desire for children so he cant be trusted either way. Your ex seems to have convinced herself that he didn't do what he was charged for, and isn't a danger, but its very difficult to understand what she wants to happen, I mean is she going to keep him and the children apart forever?


----------



## teamlane2018 (7 mo ago)

Diana7 said:


> They are both deluded if they think that God would want her to have divorced you and gone off with him. God is very anti divorce unless its for certain reasons.
> Now I am not saying that child abusers cant become Christians, I mean serial killers can, BUT it doesn't mean he will have lost his sexual desire for children so he cant be trusted either way. Your ex seems to have convinced herself that he didn't do what he was charged for, and isn't a danger, but its very difficult to understand what she wants to happen, I mean is she going to keep him and the children apart forever?


I cant blame them for thinking Jesus is on their side. They have no evidence otherwise. 

I was just on here really because I cant talk to my lawyer till Monday, and I found most of this out just this Friday so I wanted some advice. It seems the only advice is to send some official authority to their house so thats what Im bout to do.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Dictum Veritas said:


> He's a registered sex offender, what you have is absolutely enough to get your kids away from him. Make it happen.


I was waiting for this to be highlighted.


----------



## teamlane2018 (7 mo ago)

Ok so my brilliant, sympathetic, loving little 14 year old son has been on the phone with me all day spilling all the beans about the last three years. She has been bringing them around him from the very next day after I got locked up. Its worse than I could have even imagined, but he says he hasnt witnessed any pedophilia. He says he dosent LIKE the guy , but he has been keeping an eye on him and hasnt caught him even alone with my Daughter.

Now, the gut wrenching, heartbreaking thing Is that he begged me , BEGGED me not to say, or do anything about it. He says that he dosent want his momma to get in trouble. And that hes afraid what she will do if nothing happens or if the Pedo gets taken away


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

@teamlane2018 there are some resources available that might be of help for you.









I know a pedophile. What should I do? | Stop It Now







www.stopitnow.org













Report Violations







www.justice.gov













Learn How To Report a Pedophile Quickly


Want to learn how to report a pedophile and keep your kids protected? You’re in the right place. DoNotPay will help you locate sex offenders with ease!




donotpay.com













The Dru Sjodin National Sex Offender Public Website


This web site is provided by the U.S. Department of Justice to provide a free nationwide search for sex offenders registered by states, territories, Indian tribes, and the District of Columbia. NSOPW is the only national sex offender search site with direct access to registered sex offender...




www.nsopw.gov


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

teamlane2018 said:


> Ok so my brilliant, sympathetic, loving little 14 year old son has been on the phone with me all day spilling all the beans about the last three years. She has been bringing them around him from the very next day after I got locked up. Its worse than I could have even imagined, but he says he hasnt witnessed any pedophilia. He says he dosent LIKE the guy , but he has been keeping an eye on him and hasnt caught him even alone with my Daughter.
> 
> Now, the gut wrenching, heartbreaking thing Is that he begged me , BEGGED me not to say, or do anything about it. He says that he dosent want his momma to get in trouble. And that hes afraid what she will do if nothing happens or if the Pedo gets taken away


Maybe you can talk to your daughter as well?
A lot depends on whether he is supposed to be keeping away from children as part of his terms of release. If he is then he is breaking the law.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

teamlane2018 said:


> My ex wife had a secret affair going on for a month before I found out, so when I did she made up a lie, had me thrown in jail, and then divorced me, and literally took EVERYTHING we had built over 14 years.
> 
> When got free I had to move in with my elderly folks. The ex Wife has always assured me both that the kids dont know who the pedophile is, and more importantly that he is actually innocent of the charges he pled guilty to, so I have no need to worry myself. Still, I have been constantly worried for 3 years just KNOWING she, and my children are living next door to the pedophile.
> 
> ...


Contact his PO or the Unit Supervisor and inform them of situation. I just retired from TDCJ Parole Division as a US over Super Intensive Supervision/Electronic Monitoring and Sex Offenders. If we knew one of our convicts was in contact with kids, we would show up when he was most likely in contact so we could catch them and get a parole warrant. The info you have needs to be given to his PO! They can use that to catch him with a polygraph question.

You could also call in to CPS Abuse Hotline and voice a concern that she is knowingly allowing her children to be with a paedophile and give them the info.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

TexasMom1216 said:


> Please call it in and let the police check it out. You can report it and they will have no reason to go after you.


He is breaking no laws having contact with kids, he is only violating the sex offender conditions of his parole. ie. I shall have no contact or communication with anyone 17 yrs old or younger.


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

Get to an attorney and see what you’re rights are.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

What county does the guy live in?


----------



## D0nnivain (Mar 13, 2021)

Talk to your kids in an age appropriate way about not letting people touch them in certain places. Assure them that you love them & will always believe them if they complain to you about another adult's actions. Give them the tools they need to protect themselves. 

If her parents, the kids grandparents are willing to talk to you, mention your concerns about the pedophile to them & ask them to be on the look out. Even if they hate you because they (wrongly) think you injured their daughter, hopefully they love their grandkids enough to want to protect them.


----------

